# Jack's Bluff sunrise



## SapeloJoeBro (Sep 12, 2014)

I liked the way the sun was showing through the cloud grouping. Also the jet steam reflection in the water.


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 12, 2014)

Thats a beautiful photo.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Very nice - I could sit there for a while!


----------



## Smokey (Sep 16, 2014)

Man alive!! Talkin' about something pretty....that right there is awesome.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you for the comments.


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 17, 2014)

wow!!!


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 18, 2014)

where is jacks bluff ? it looks like the Georgia coast, beautiful place anyway


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Sep 18, 2014)

pdsniper said:


> where is jacks bluff ? it looks like the Georgia coast, beautiful place anyway



Yes you are correct. It is on the Sapelo River. 
Thanks, each morning is a new painting.


----------

